# Ipod hook up with 01 passat



## erfranke89 (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to hook up an Ipod cable to a monsoon stock stereo in my 2001 passat GLx?


_Modified by erfranke89 at 7:21 AM 3-31-2008_


----------

